# Powder Vs sodium salt: is the same



## Beti ona (Aug 16, 2022)

Ive used both types pretty extensively in many cycles (more than 50 grams of powder and much more of sodium) and never noticed a difference in sides or results once the difference in active DNP is calculated.

There is no data or scientific study that suggests any real difference between the versions forms of DNP.

Also, our logic or use of reason cant show how adding a molecule of salt could alter the pharmacological capabilities of a chemical.

The only things that exist are anecdotal user experiences online.

This can be easily explained:

1. Suggestion or emotional feelings.

2. Different type of diet, more or less bodyfat, hormonal changes with drugs and other substances.

3. Natural changes that occur in our body over the months and years, so even the same bote and quantity DNP can affect us differently.

4. Outside temperature.

5. Ignorance of the product that is being consumed. Most users do not make their own caps, they buy the product online, manufacturers and sellers can under or over dose a product.

I hope this thread becomes a sticky one, the years go by and people keep repeating the same stupid stories.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 19, 2022)

This might be the only time I disagree, to an extent. Yes, DNp powder and crystal are the “same”… they are both DNp but the crystal has the salt added. Now base line, same. But I do feel it reacts different for people. I have a thread on here somewhere about my experiences with it and I think a lot others chimed in too. 

Basically for me: I csn run powder for a longer period of time with less sides. My workouts don’t suffer nearly the same in comparison. I typically feel an all day burn on crystal vs night time only in powder which is helpful. End results are the same but the journey while taking one or the other is vastly different for me. 400mg powder vs 500mg crystal 

This is just my experience between the 2. To me, it’s kind of like an XR pill/med… one hits quicker and one hits longer acting.


----------

